# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Desarrollan un nuevo método para evaluar la toxicidad por contaminación con cianobacterias en embalses

## ben-amar

http://www.iagua.es/
En los últimos tiempos se ha producido un aluvión de noticias alertando sobre la existencia de niveles tóxicos anormalmente altos en aguas de consumo y de recreo. El último caso de contaminación de aguas en España difundido es el del embalse de As Conchas, cuya contaminación se debe a la presencia de una excesiva concentración de cianobacterias.

Las proliferaciones (blooms) de cianobacterias (Cyb) son frecuentes y recurrentes en todo el mundo. Dichas cianobacterias a menudo producen cianotoxinas muy eficaces que pueden provocar enfermedades a animales y al hombre (como alergias de distinto tipo, dolor de cabeza, daño intestinal, etc.) que pueden ser graves, e incluso causar la muerte. Cuando se juega o practica deportes acuáticos en estas aguas contaminadas por Cyb, se establece un contacto directo con la piel (el órgano mayor del cuerpo humano), y también se ingieren pequeños volúmenes de agua por boca y nariz, e incluso se pueden inhalar aerosoles generados en la práctica de los deportes.

Teniendo en cuenta que estas aguas son crudas, es decir, que no han sufrido ningún tratamiento de depuración, estas prácticas pueden constituir un riesgo importante para la salud humana. 

Las autoridades de Salud Pública tienen implantados y consolidados programas de vigilancia sanitaria de aguas de consumo humano y aguas de baño, cuya finalidad es evitar riesgos sanitarios a la población. 

A la luz de los conocimientos científicos actuales, la proliferación de cianobacterias es un nuevo riesgo, desconocido o de escasa relevancia dentro de las prioridades sanitarias de años pasados, pero que es necesario tener en cuenta en los programas de protección de la salud de la población. 

En una investigación realizada conjuntamente por investigadores de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid y la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid en el marco de un Convenio de investigación con el Centro de Estudios y Experimentación de Obras Públicas (CEDEX), se ha desarrollado un nuevo método para evaluar la toxicidad potencial de embalses contaminados por Cyb y utilizados con fines recreativos. Con este método, por primera vez, se evalúa la toxicidad de las muestras planctónicas recogidas en los embalses (muestras de composición muy compleja) sobre cultivos celulares de queratinocitos humanos. Los queratinocitos son las células más abundantes de la piel, suponen el 80-95% de la epidermis, y por tanto son los primeros receptores de partículas externas. 

El estudio se puso en marcha con el objetivo de evaluar la toxicidad potencial por contaminación con Cyb de embalses con usos recreativos en España. Con ese propósito, los investigadores idearon un ensayo multitoxicidad sobre queratinocitos humanos HaCaT. En dicho ensayo se analizan seis parámetros celulares sobre el mismo cultivo previamente expuesto a la muestra de campo, lo que proporciona una información global del estado fisiológico celular. Informan sobre: la funcionalidad del citoesqueleto, capacidad de adherencia al sustrato, metabolismo básico mitocondrial y citosólico, y respuesta de defensa frente a agentes tóxicos. En concreto se determinan: la incorporación del colorante vital rojo neutro (Neutral Red  NR), el contenido en proteínas totales, la reducción de la sal de 3-(4,5-dimetiltiazol-2-il)-5-(3-carboximetoxifenil)-2-(4-sulfenil)-2H-tetrazolio (MTS), y la cinética de la actividad de la βgalactosidasa, la de producción de especies reactivas del oxígeno (ROS por reactive oxygen species) y la de la actividad del Citocromo P450 (CYP1A1). 

En el caso expuesto, durante la campaña del 2010 (verano-otoño), se recogieron 28 muestras de plancton de 10 embalses con uso recreativo ubicados por toda España. A continuación dichas muestras se extrajeron con metanol al 70% y se secaron. Los cultivos de células HaCaT se expusieron durante 24 horas a los extractos suspendidos en el medio de cultivo celular, tras lo cual se realizaron los ensayos de toxicidad. La mayor parte de las muestras complejas experimentaron variación en la mayoría de los parámetros pero los efectos tóxicos fueron bastante variables en cuanto a qué parámetros fueron afectados y a qué nivel. En general, se observó una disminución en las actividades de CYP450 y de β-galactosidasa, captación de NR y reducción de MTS; una estimulación notable de la producción de ROS, y variación leve o inexistente en el contenido de proteínas. De acuerdo con estas observaciones, parece que la mayor parte de las muestras, y consecuentemente, de los embalses con uso recreativo sometidos a ensayo, podrían ser potencialmente tóxicos para sus usuarios. 

Este trabajo se ha presentado en el EUROTOX 2011 (XLVII Congreso de las Sociedades Europeas de Toxicología) que ha tenido lugar en París, del 28 al 31 de agosto de este año 2011. 
Bibliografía: 

M. Hernández, B. Mateos, F.F. del Campo. Toxicity assessment to humans of recreational water reservoirs with recurrent cyanobacterial blooms, using a cyto-multitoxicity assay. Toxicology Letters, 205S: 452 (2011). 

Autor: UCC+i de la OTRI de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid

----------

